# Speedfan Alternative ?



## MepMepWroam (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich suche irgendeine Software, mit der ich meine Gehäuselüfter, CPU und GPU abhängig von der Temperatur regeln kann. SpeedFan selbst verursacht sofort einen Bluescreen, wenn ich es nach der Installation starten will. Mehrere Versionen durchprobiert, Result bleibt gleich. Mit der AiSuite kann ich nur den CPU Lüfter Regeln, und bei Afterburner nur die Kurve anpassen. Gibts sowas ähnliches wie Speedfan oder gibts einen Workaround für Speedfan und Windows 8.1 64 ?


----------



## claster17 (17. Dezember 2014)

Zuallerst:
Was für ein Board hast du?

Bei mir werden insgesamt 7 Lüfter durch FanXpert3 gesteuert (4x DC und 3x PWM) und bin damit mehr als zufrieden. Bezüglich Afterburner weiß ich nicht ganz, was du meinst, da du ja schließlich eine eigene Lüfterkurve erstellen und es gleichzeitig nicht möchtest.


----------



## Cinnayum (17. Dezember 2014)

Vermutlich soll alles mit 1 Programm erledigt werden. Die CPU stellt man am besten im BIOS / UEFI ein, dann hat man damit gar nix mehr zu tun.

Dann würde auch MSI AB reichen.


----------



## MepMepWroam (17. Dezember 2014)

Können ja auch ruhig mehrere Programme sein, Problem das ich jetzt habe ist folgendes: Wenn die Grafikkarte wärmer wird, sollen auch die Gehäuselüfter bisschen aufdrehen. Da diese sich im BIOS oder eben in der AiSuite nur in Abhängigkeit der CPU und eben nicht der GPU steuern lassen, suche ich irgendwas mit dem ich auch die Gehäuselüfter steuern kann in Abhängigkeit der GPU Temperatur. Die CPU ist da eigentlich erstmal außen vor. das BIOS reicht da für mich aus.
Nur wäre es eben schön, wenn ich eben die Gehäuselüfter auf 1000 RPM gehen wenn die GPU bei 70° ist. (Nur als Beispiel).


----------



## santos (17. Dezember 2014)

die einzige mir bekannte Software die das kann, ist die Aquasuite von Aquacomputer.  Allerdings nur in Verbindung mit mit der Steuerung AE5 LT würde reichen. Es gibt zwei Programe die damit zusammen arbeiten, AIDA und HWM, die beiden liefern die Daten zum Kontroller und ab hier wird dann gesteuert wie man möchte. Ob es nun eine reine Softwarelösung für Deine Wünsche gibt, glaube ich nicht oder besser gesagt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Dezember 2014)

Poste doch mal Dein System,

dann werden wir schon eine Lösung finden.


----------



## mcmarky (20. Dezember 2014)

MepMepWroam schrieb:


> SpeedFan selbst verursacht sofort einen Bluescreen, wenn ich es nach der Installation starten will. Mehrere Versionen durchprobiert, Result bleibt gleich.



Hi, verwende schon über ein Jahrzehnt Speedfan, läuft immer problemlos. Speedfan wäre für deine Bedürfnisse optimal geeignet. Vielleicht mal das BS neu installieren, oder versuch erstmal einen zusätzlichen Benutzer anzulegen, in dessen Profil du dann Speedfan installierst und testen kannst. Und schließe alle anderen Programme, die evtl. auf die Lüfter zugreifen könnten. Ggfs. auch die BIOS-Regelung deaktivieren.


----------



## Duvar (20. Dezember 2014)

Speedfan macht auf ASUS Boards erhebliche Probleme. Selbes Problem hatte ich auch und nutze ein ASUS Z87 Pro Mainboard.
Wenn man nach ASUS und Speedfan googelt findet man einige Einträge zu der Problematik. Habe auch Win 8.1.


----------



## mcmarky (20. Dezember 2014)

Das wusste ich nicht, hatte bisher noch nie ein Asus-Board .


----------

